# Best and Worst K.K. Slider Music



## chillv (Jul 8, 2013)

K.K. Space (Worst)
Oh yeah! This is exactly what I want to hear when I enter my or someones house. It may be okay to listen to at first but after a while you will want to turn the volume on your 3DS all the way down. Can this even be considered a song?

K.K. D&B
I just like the feel to this tune. I can't really describe in words how I feel about this song. You will have to listen to it to see why I love this song.

K.K. Jazz
Considering that Jazz is one of my favorite music genres, there is no suprise that I like this song. No matter how long it loops, I just cannot get enough of it.

So, what are your favorite and least favorite K.K. Slider songs.


----------



## Keely (Jul 9, 2013)

Definitely agree about Space KK. It drives me insane. ;_;
KK Synth is my favorite so far. It's beautiful and eerie at the same time. I love it.


----------



## violetneko (Jul 13, 2013)

I've never liked KK Dirge.
My favorite is KK Adventure :3 It's INCREDIBLE live 
KK Country and KK Disco also rank really high.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 13, 2013)

I like K.K. Etude, it sounds really posh.

K.K. Etude sells for 3,200 Bells in T.I.Y.
I will pay 5.000 Bells for it.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 14, 2013)

I like K.K. Sonata and dislike K.K. Dirge. 

I guess it really depends on the season, though. If it's near Halloween I'll play K.K. Dirge but other than that... I just flat out don't like it.


----------

